# 6 months holiday in Spain



## tippie (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,we are a family of 4 from South Africa. Our kids are ages 4 and 15months. We would like to move to Spain for 6 months holiday. My husband will fly in and out of Spain on trips for work but me and the kids will stay for the whole duration. Will this be possible. We would like to rent a big family house in the country but not to far from the nearest main airport. 

We speak english. We love the beach but prefer not to stay right on it. We like Granada and up the coast towards Barcelona. 
Where do I start ???:ranger: 

Thank you for your response


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

What's your passport/visa situation?

If you live in Spain for 6 months you will be a tax resident meaning you will have to legally pay tax on your worldwide income in Spain (including everything from SA). 

Also, if you stay for 3+ months you will need to apply for residencia.

Points worth considering.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tippie said:


> Hi,we are a family of 4 from South Africa. Our kids are ages 4 and 15months. We would like to move to Spain for 6 months holiday. My husband will fly in and out of Spain on trips for work but me and the kids will stay for the whole duration. Will this be possible. We would like to rent a big family house in the country but not to far from the nearest main airport.
> 
> We speak english. We love the beach but prefer not to stay right on it. We like Granada and up the coast towards Barcelona.
> Where do I start ???:ranger:
> ...



:welcome:

as expatmat says, you'd need a visa even for just a visit - & these visas are usually for up to just 90 days - anything longer than that you need to apply for a resident visa of some kind _before you leave _South Africa - you can't usually extend a visit visa once you're here


he's also correct in that if do in fact get a visa & stay for 6 months, you'd have to declare all your worldwide income to the taxman here - & even if your husband only visited now & then, because you & the children are here, _he _would by default be tax resident too


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds like it will be a holiday for 5 months 29 days


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Sounds like it will be a holiday for 5 months 29 days


more likely 90 days.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

In reality its crazy though isnt it. The visa, yes. However as regards Tax, you're here for 6 months, tax return isnt due for that year until May of the following year. By that time you're gone, and unlikely the tax man will ever know they have been here, whilst they pay tax in the normal way in SA!



Add to that ... if you were only 4 months in Spain in 2013 and the rest was in 2014 then you wouldnt be a tax resident anyway for the 2013 year


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

tippie said:


> Hi,we are a family of 4 from South Africa. Our kids are ages 4 and 15months. We would like to move to Spain for 6 months holiday. My husband will fly in and out of Spain on trips for work but me and the kids will stay for the whole duration. Will this be possible. We would like to rent a big family house in the country but not to far from the nearest main airport.
> 
> We speak english. We love the beach but prefer not to stay right on it. We like Granada and up the coast towards Barcelona.
> Where do I start ???:ranger:
> ...


Hi Tippie, when are you hoping to come? It would be possible for you to stay, if your visas are all in order. Not too sure if you will need to register in Europe for tax purposes if you are still an South African citizen..... But I guess an enquiry by the Spanish Embassy would be able to shed some light.
Everybody is always an expert  so best to find out from the horse's mouth!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Hi Tippie, when are you hoping to come? It would be possible for you to stay, if your visas are all in order. Not too sure if you will need to register in Europe for tax purposes if you are still an South African citizen..... But I guess an enquiry by the Spanish Embassy would be able to shed some light.
> Everybody is always an expert  so best to find out from the horse's mouth!


nationality/citizenship has nothing to do with tax

if you live in Spain for more than the 182/365 days already mentioned, then as far as Spain is concerned you are tax resident & have to submit a tax return

that's what the consulate will tell you too...............


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> nationality/citizenship has nothing to do with tax
> 
> if you live in Spain for more than the 182/365 days already mentioned, then as far as Spain is concerned you are tax resident & have to submit a tax return
> 
> that's what the consulate will tell you too...............


And even if you have to, then total earned will be 0, right?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> And even if you have to, then total earned will be 0, right?


Spain requires you to declare WORLDWIDE income - so anything you earn from ANYWHERE........

in the case of the OP, even if the husband isn't here that amount of time, he would be considered tax resident because he is financially supporting a wife & children here (assuming they are here 182+days), so unless there is a tax treaty with SA, he will have to pay tax in Spain........... even if he already paid tax in SA


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lieschen said:


> And even if you have to, then total earned will be 0, right?


Only if you're a tax dodger.

But then you shouldn't really use roads, services of police, firemen etc. and all the other infrastructure paid for by the honest people.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Only if you're a tax dodger.
> 
> But then you shouldn't really use roads, services of police, firemen etc. and all the other infrastructure paid for by the honest people.


to be fair, it most likely _would_ be 0 if they were from a country with a dual taxation treaty

but having done a little research it seems that SA doesn't have one with Spain


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> to be fair, it most likely would be 0 if they were from a country with a dual taxation treaty
> 
> but having done a little research it seems that SA doesn't have one with Spain


It's been in force since 2007
http://www.sars.gov.za/Tools/Documents/DocumentDownload.asp

www.sars.gov.za/tools/documents/
documentdownload.asp

For some reason the link doesn't work (from my ipad anyway, it may work on a computer). I've split it into two parts, so you need to either copy and paste both parts, or type it. Sorry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> It's been in force since 2007
> 
> http://www.sars.gov.za/Tools/Documents/DocumentDownload.asp


the link doesn't work for me - but having dug deeper (well I did say it was a brief look earlier) you're correct


clicking the top link on this page brings up a PDF South African Revenue Service - International Treaties




all of which is moot in any case - the OP would need to get some sort of resident visa in order to stay more than 90 days....


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the link doesn't work for me - but having dug deeper (well I did say it was a brief look earlier) you're correct
> 
> 
> clicking the top link on this page brings up a PDF South African Revenue Service - International Treaties
> ...


Yes, that was the page I used. The second item in the list gives you the individual treaties. Doesn't work on a computer either. No idea why.


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

I've been folllowing this thread. My wife is a Spanish national. Any thoughts about how soon she would be eligible for healthcare in Spain if we moved back there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toddamparo said:


> I've been folllowing this thread. My wife is a Spanish national. Any thoughts about how soon she would be eligible for healthcare in Spain if we moved back there?


Immediately - or rather as soon as she sorts her paperwork out.


----------



## toddamparo (May 17, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Immediately - or rather as soon as she sorts her paperwork out.


thanks Xabia, can someone give a thumbnail sketch of the process, or "paperwork" once she arrives back in spain. Can she go to any ambulatorio and present her DNI card?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toddamparo said:


> thanks Xabia, can someone give a thumbnail sketch of the process, or "paperwork" once she arrives back in spain. Can she go to any ambulatorio and present her DNI card?


Assuming she has a DNI, SS number etc, she needs to register on the padrón, then in most areas just go to the centro de salud & register with a doctor.


----------

